# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Мы второй раз подряд - чемпионы мира по хоккею.

## mishau_

Не нашел, в каком разделе это написано. 
Хоккей. Мы обыграли канадцев 2:1 в сложнейшем финальном матче. Ура!

----------


## Gorrum

::

----------


## BappaBa

::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Поздравляю! 
Это про футбол, но Аршавин получил премию "Лучший Футболист" за Апрель месяц. Также он недавно бил невероятное четыре гола в одном матче против Ливерпуля. Молодци, русские спортсмены!

----------


## Оля

> Поздравляю! 
> Это про футбол, но Аршавин получил премию "Лучший футболист" за апрель месяц. Также он недавно забил невероятные четыре гола в одном матче против Ливерпуля. Молодцы, русские спортсмены!

 Говорят, он два месяца подряд признавался лучшим игроком "Арсенала".   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Поздравляю! 
> Это про футбол, но Аршавин получил премию "Лучший футболист" за апрель месяц. Также он недавно забил невероятные четыре гола в одном матче против Ливерпуля. Молодцы, русские спортсмены!

 Говорят, он два месяца подряд признавался лучшим игроком "Арсенала".   :: [/quote:3qmski9z] 
(С.З.И.) 
Это так. Я не знал о марте, но ты правду говоришь. Это действительно потрясающее начало его карьеры в Англии!

----------


## mishau_

Не пойму, причем здесь футбол, но в хоккее мы два раза подряд обыграли канадцев. По количеству золота на чемпионатах мира по хоккею, мы теперь обходим канадцев, 25 против 24. 
У наших порадовало физическое и индивидуальное превосходство. Хорошо входили в зону, обыгрывали у бортов, отбирали шайбы. И меньше уставали, чем соперники. И самое главное, даже проигрывая, наши хоккеисты были способны переломить ход игры. Очень мощная команда, хочется верить она станет олимпийским чемпионом в 10 году. 
Красивый гол в ворота Латвии (см видео с 1:07)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL5mwvRS ... re=related

----------

